# Depth question !



## papa_c (21 May 2014)

Just dipping my toes back into the world of planted aquariums, the last time I was active was when mercury vapour lights were cutting edge! Previously I used Dennerle deponit with an under substrate heater cable. I'm on the edge of using Aquacare, so my question is, if I was to go to 2cm depth instead of the 1cm recommendation is there any benefit, logic says there would be a longer period until the substrate would need to be refreshed? Of is it a waste of money?


----------



## tim (21 May 2014)

Don't think it would add much extra benefit tbh, as long as your dosing the water column, if you want to add depth at the rear of the tank I've seen it layered with gravel so it would be nearer the plant roots at the rear of the tank.


----------



## Richardbunting (31 May 2014)

My substrate is 7 inches deep at the rear of my tank, i dont believe there is any issues with having anearobic substrate other than root development maybe slower.

Hope that helps, i think the industry makes people worry over minor details sometimes.


----------



## Alastair (31 May 2014)

I've got my substrate banked up to about 25cm possibly 30 at the back right of my big tank to no negative effect using tmc nutrasoil. Plants seem to love it. It's ph reducing properties will last longer too as there's more of it 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## papa_c (8 Jun 2014)

Guys thanks for the answers, so the depth doesn't affect how long the nutrients will last in the substrate For example 2cm lasts twice as longer than 1cm depth?


----------



## Humbert (8 Jun 2014)

that question is rather difficult to answer, no?
the only proper way to answer it is to setup and maintain 2 aquariums IDENTICALLY in every way except the substrate height.
which to me appears impossible to do.


----------



## Richardbunting (8 Jun 2014)

Depth should be over 2cm in my own opinion this gives the roots space to grow.

The choice of substrate, i.e is it made from clay? Peat? Aqua soil e.t.c. Is a very important factor.The higher the CEC value the more it will enhance plant growth.

And you dont need to spend a fortune to get the desired effect of something like aqua soil you can artificially create for a fraction of the price what is being sold over the counter.

This forum has some excellent home brew journals



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papa_c (8 Jun 2014)

Richard, I guess I may be the marketing companies target! somewhere in my mind is the fear of introducing some nasty chem in the water that reacts with the fish. Will have to search the forum for the hombres info..... is it difficult and risk free in your opinion?


----------

